# What is this part called and where csn I get another



## Scott burgess (Apr 12, 2018)

1999 altima 2.4 dohc ....Im helping a friend out he bought this car with # 1 plug snapped off and a shorty socket stuck over it 
I helped him get that fixed and we saw that a small metal plate that sits above the timing chain was sheared off or broken by prev owner 
What's the proper name for it and where do we find another


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

On some KA24DE engines, there used to be a timing chain guide above the upper timing chain, which was mounted to the head with two, 12MM head bolts. Due to some noise issues that occurred with it, Nissan later instructed to remove and discard the guide and its two bolts. If that's what you are talking about, then just remove it and toss it in the trash.


----------

